

What Steve Jobs really wants - billmcneale
http://beust.com/weblog/2010/09/22/what-steve-jobs-really-wants/
... market share. Never mind what Daring Fireball says.
======
devmonk
"Pop quiz: If you are making a lot of money with 5% market share, how much
money will you be making with 10% market share?

That’s right, twice as much."

No, that's a misunderstanding. Double market share != same product/service at
same price x double number of sales.

